# What do you prefer, spire or no spire?



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

One smiles summarize this all.


:tiasd: 
I prefer no spire, but thats just me... (points to the Petronas tower since 1996).

If this belong in the skybar... please move this.

This is important.


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

Spires can often finish a tower nicely, but like you said, I don't enjoy seeing them count for height in some categories.


----------



## dewback (Jun 28, 2005)

It really depends on the building, but they can become an unecessary decoration used to break height records.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

depends of the design !!!!!!!!! but i prefer roof of top floor as maximun height


----------



## james2390 (Mar 31, 2003)

It depends if it's on a design like Atlanta's Bank of America Plaza or Promenade II. IF it doesn't it in with the design, or looks like a stick on a flat roof (Taipei 101), than I don't like it.


----------



## Chibcha2k (Oct 19, 2002)

as everyone has answered...it depends!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2004)

definitely no spire


----------



## Travis007 (Jul 19, 2004)

I prefer buildings with designs that requires a spire to finish off the buildings. There's something more majestic about those kind of buildings compared to flat roof buildings.


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

It all depends on the building so I cant say what I prefer.

Some spires look jaw-droppingly awesome while some look whimsical.

More often than not, many tacky skyscrapers top it off with a spire.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

I would rather not have a spire, especially if the skyscraper plans to be a box or circle.


----------



## GVNY (Feb 16, 2004)

I prefer spires. And I don't know why everyone has a problem with them. If the spire is taller, its taller. That's how it has always been. Get the hell over it!


----------



## uberalles (Jun 17, 2005)

Depends on building, but spires shouldn't count for height. Doesn't make sense. I will always have a problem with petrona towers ranking higher than Sears. Visually it's obvious. Let's say count height to where a building goes under 10 meters wide.
Agreed, OK, let's start re-ranking these buildings.


----------



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

I think it depends on how the building is shaped. I think any building that becomes thinner at the top gradually should get a spire. It would be nice to also put a spire if it has nice setbacks at the top. However if it is just flat at top or does thin enough at the top or balance enough in the way it gets thinner at the top, then it does not need a spire.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

I personally don't like it when buildings with spires get counted for being 1,000 ft when it turns out it's less than that if the height with the spire is excluded.


----------



## James Saito (Nov 6, 2002)

I prefer both.


----------



## CG5 (Sep 12, 2002)

TalB said:


> I personally don't like it when buildings with spires get counted for being 1,000 ft when it turns out it's less than that if the height with the spire is excluded.



I also hate it when you take something away from the height of a building and it makes the building shorter.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Depends on building but I like spires!!


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

I like both but I don't think the spire should count unless it functions as an antenna or something


----------



## Tazmaniadevil (Dec 23, 2003)

The Chrysler Building without the spire would look somewhat stupid.
2IFC would look stupid with a spire.
The spire is part of the buidling, and if you can see it, it should count in its height.
What difference does it make what building is taller than another building? Does anyone think that Taipei 101 is a better looking building because it presently has the title of world's tallest building? If it's all that important, have 2 diffrerent lists. Worlds tallest building ( to top floor roof) and world's tallest structure, including all spires and antennas.


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Other than Liberty Place in Philly I do not like new buildings with spires


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I prefer buildings with spires though buildings without one can have the advantage of having a helipad on top!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Spires can add a very nice finish to a skyscraper, but should be proportional to the building's height.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Double post.


----------



## Spooky873 (Mar 2, 2005)

can you imagine Chrysler and ESB without theirs? 

Only greivance I have is with the FT. I wish it was 1776 to the roof. no spire.


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

I prefer having spire.


----------



## jpq21 (Jun 2, 2005)

i like spires when they finish off a building nicely, but I don't like spires on top of flat roofs
i.e. NY Times


----------



## _zner_ (May 24, 2005)

i prefer buildings with spires but it depends on the design though.


----------



## Erebus555 (Apr 21, 2006)

Just after voting, I have set the post count equal. 153 and 153.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

spire


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

I still think that including a spire as height is like standing on your tippy-toes.


----------



## crossbowman (Apr 26, 2006)

Spire is cheating  but looks more elegant!


----------



## Plasticman (Mar 1, 2006)

I still say including it in the height depends on if the spire is an integral part of the architecture and not just some cheap stick stuck on top to gain height. A great example of an architecturally pleasing spire is the Signature Tower in Nashville (when built). A bad example is New York's Freedom Towers (when built).


----------



## Girlyman (Aug 8, 2006)

I personally love them on top of buildings that have been designed with a spire in mind. (Burj Dubai, Petronas).
I think the main problem comes from the 'official' tallest building measurements. If the tallest building were taken by height to roof then spires would only be for architectural purposes and you wouldn't see them on buildings that weren't designed for them. 
This would solve most of the problems with ugly spires on buildings which are out of proportion with the design. All of the arguments about which is the 'tallest building' would also reduce. Such as the problem of comparing a building with a set of twigs (Petronas) versus a high roof and some fat antennae (Sears). 

It will be a moot point in a couple of years anyway as we finally have a structure that has all five "tallest" measures: Highest habitable floor, highest roof, highest structural, highest pinnacle and highest manmade structure (supported or unsupported). Bring on Burj Dubai!

And I am not trying to start a measurement thread so dont get all in a huff and start arguing about which buildings are the tallest!! I'm just saying that the current form of measuring buildings is part of the reason why we have ugly spires.


----------



## MelboyPete (Nov 15, 2005)

I voted spire however as a few have already mentioned it depends on the design and if the building looked odd if it's spire was removed.
With regards to including spire in overall height and claiming it's taller than a building with higher roof is absurd.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

i don't like very tall spires


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

I especially hate it when people call a skyscraper to be 1,000 ft when it only reaches it by the spire in which it would be less if it didn't have it.


----------



## megatower (Jun 24, 2006)

(((myx))) said:


> i prefer buildings with spires but it depends on the design though.


same here


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

Same here also


----------



## Inkdaub (Dec 28, 2006)

I usually like spires. What I don't like are flat roofs.


----------



## MelboyPete (Nov 15, 2005)

I don' mind spires except when they're a stick just added on to give a false height record and don't have much architectural merit.
IMO one of the best examples of a fantastic spire is that of Chrysler building in NYC.


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

Both have their merits. I like spires if they're well done. I can't imagine some buildings with spires, and others without.


----------

